
Show HN: Introducing Magic – Decentralized Internet Service from the Future - Dwolb
https://medium.com/helloitsmagic/introducing-magic-decentralized-internet-service-from-the-future-80250cd037fa
======
amitport
what is "proof of transport"? how it's implemented? What is your added value?
(and how are you making money...)

